# Supplement recommendations?



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A member that is a Vet put this information together, it's an older thread but has a lot of good information. 









Supplements, etc. for Arthritis/Joint Problems


Reading through the threads here, it's easy to see that joint problems (be they hip or elbow dysplasia, cruciate injuries, or just plain arthritis from advanced age) are a common source of questions. As my own young dog was recently diagnosed and treated for elbow dysplasia, I've been doing a...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com





Did your Vet recommend any supplements?


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

That thread ^^^ provides a really good list. When my old girl had arthritis, the Dog Aware website was my bible, so that's another good place to check. I think what helped her the most though was keeping her lean and active and getting her regular acupuncture and chiropractor appointments.

One of my breeders also recommended the "Longevity" supplement made by Springtime. All of my dogs get started on this supplement when they reach middle age.


----------



## Goldie_lover (Jan 3, 2021)

My friends with senior dogs swear by Deer Velvet. They use a formula with the velvet and green lipped mussels. They also get chiropractic care, acupuncture and cold laser therapy. My pup is only 2, but he gets deer velvet 1-2 times/week as a preventative and monthly chiro.


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

I swear by Nature's Farmacy's Phyto-Flex. It's not sold in stores, but you can buy it online. I've tried other supplements, but none work as well as Phyto-Flex. Just google the name "Nature's Farmacy's Phyto-Flex" and the result will show where it is sold online.


----------

